# Hobby Lobby and coupons and web enabled cell phone



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Today I learned something new about Hobby Lobby and their 40% coupons that come out about every other week.

I was in the fabric dept and was buying a little bit of spring fabric (to cheer me up) since it was spring fabric the 30% off was not on it.

I said something about not bringing in my 40% off coupon and the lady ask me if my cell phone was web enabled and if it was, pull up www.hobbylobby.com and show the 40% coupon at the register and they would apply it to one of the full priced pieces of fabric.

So, while she cut, I got my phone to show the 40% coupon on the web, and locked it. Got to the register, unlocked my phone and showed the young register lady my coupon and got 40% off one of the full priced pieces of fabric.

So, if your cell phone will do internet - you will have your 40% off coupon when you need it.

Neat, it works, 

Angie


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ooooooooooh! Cool! Thanks!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well now that is cool!!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good to know. TFS


----------

